# brain mold



## Niam (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi,

I'm looking for a good fleshy colored cheese spread recipe to use with the brain mold. I've heard any type of cream cheese spread works best?

Thanks,
Shanon


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Tons of posts on the brain mold... it's so much fun to play with! 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/71453-zombie-brain-mold-recipe.html

Me personally, I didn't like the cheese dips so much and made a panna cotta - a dessert made from gelatin and cream with vanilla and the like... I think the recipe is in the above thread somewhere.  It was delicious and oh so gross looking!


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

I have actually bought a cheeseball , softened it, and then put it in the mold. Much easier . This year I am making my husband's fave cheese ball. It has flakes of ham in it and is kinda a pink color, so I think it will work well.

1pkg cream cheese
1 TBSP mayo
1 can flakes of ham
1/4 minced onion
1/2 tsp dry mustard
1 tsp worchestershire sauce
couple dashes hot sauce.

can be made ahead and froze


----------



## AMY (Oct 13, 2009)

if you can find a brain mold make JELLO!!!  add dyes to get your desired color!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

The panna cotta rules and you can add a teensy bit of black food coloring paste to make it grey, then use a cranberry-gelatin sauce on it to make it look bloody.

Alton Brown's Good Eats show does an episode called "Deep Space Slime" that's wicked awesome. Look on food network's recipe search for that and try the panna cotta! It's incredible.

Bad thing is...it looks so creepy I always have to force people to try it. hah hah.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Till last year, I've always done the crap/shrimp spread from Britta. It went over pretty well but not nearly as well as the panna cotta! I used strawberry sauce to bloody it up. After years of doing the spread, people were quite surprised when they tried it last year lol

MsM


----------

